# Solved: phpMyAdmin login prompt



## StillAlive (Oct 24, 2008)

Hello,

I need to know how I can make phpMyAdmin ask for a password instead of login in automatically. I have several users on phpMyAdmin and I want them to be able to log in individually and only see the databases they're allowed to


----------



## StillAlive (Oct 24, 2008)

Never mind..I figured it out.

in case anyone needs to know. on your config.inc.php add the following:


```
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['auth_type'] = 'cookies'; 
$cfg['blowfish_secret'] = '';
```
on the second line, at the end I left the quotes empty. in there you must fill in a secure passphrase which is used to encrypt the password in the cookie.

also, take out the two entries that specify username and password..they look something like this


```
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['user'] = ''; 
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['password'] = '';
```
with that setup, phpMyAdmin will ask for a username and password and will use cookies to store this information, of course..giving you the option to log off once you're done with your session

that's it...remember to make a backup of your current config.inc.php before making any changes to it.


----------

